# Sistemas de Control para Tanques de Agua (experimento)



## Munekita (Jul 26, 2009)

Hola!

Espero que se encuentren bien!

Debo hacer un proyecto de sistemas de control...

La idea que tenemos es la siguiente:

Tres recipientes. Pasar de uno de ellos el 60% de su contenido y del otro un 40% a un tercer recipiente.

No tengo claro que puedo utilizar para medir el nivel del agua y por ende que automaticamente se apague el motor....

Favor ver imagen.


Recipientes uno y dos son como los que trae el carro... el windshield (el recipiente que tiene el agua para limpiar) como ya tiene su propio motor nos es util....

Espero sus comentarios 

gracias


----------



## capitanp (Jul 26, 2009)

faltan muchos datos


----------



## saiwor (Jul 26, 2009)

Hazlo tu esquema con mas detalles como te dijo "capitanp"


----------



## saiwor (Jul 26, 2009)

"No tengo claro que puedo utilizar para medir el nivel del agua y por ende que automaticamente se apague el motor.... "

Sensores de agua...


----------



## Munekita (Jul 26, 2009)

Bueno estos son algunos de los datos:

Capacidad de los recipientes 1 y 3:  1L

Quiero pasara del recipiente 1 al 2:   0.6 L

Del recipiente 3 al 2:   0.4 L

Esto debe ser automático, es decir, cuando esta cantidad se transfiera el motor debe apagarse.


----------



## Munekita (Jul 26, 2009)

Materiales:

2 Reservorio (tanques de Windshield) Averiguar el voltaje de estas

Envase Grande

Manguera de Peceras 2pies

Cable para conducir electricidad

Conector al toma corriente, depende de la corriente o batería.

Interruptor

Tubo de PVC

2 bolas de Ping Pong

Malla

2 Timer o 2 interruptor para la bolla o sensores

Tape negro

Silicon


----------



## Munekita (Jul 26, 2009)

que tipo de sensores?

Alguna recomendación? Tienes idea de cuanto cuestan?

Encontre esto: http://www.controles.com/espanol/Automatismos/pdf/contdenivel/CN5 CONTROL DE NIVEL R1_2.pdf

Un nivel de control por electrodos....

Les agradezco su ayuda.

Saludos

Lucy


----------



## saiwor (Jul 26, 2009)

pues los electrodos tienen que ser inoxidables.... he vistos otros sensores de plastico.... ese tema ya discutieron usa el buscador...


----------



## Munekita (Jul 26, 2009)

gracias por tu amabilidad


----------



## fagab (Mar 16, 2012)

Si los tanques son transparentes y tienen un diÁmetro menor a 30 cm                     usa flotadores y led infrarrojos  con lentes para mejorar su alcance  y con ellos puedes tectar el nivel del agua y su costo por circuito  oscila entre 8.500 a 10.000 pesos colombianos


----------



## jkogg (Mar 16, 2012)

Igual y puedesadaptar un riel con un flotador y un pequeño iman y por la parte exterior un switch magnetico, o varios switchs para detectar niveles minimo maximo etc...


----------



## maezca (Mar 16, 2012)

fagab dijo:


> Si los tanques son transparentes y tienen un diÁmetro menor a 30 cm                     usa flotadores y led infrarrojos  con lentes para mejorar su alcance  y con ellos puedes tectar el nivel del agua y su costo por circuito  oscila entre 8.500 a 10.000 pesos colombianos



creo que ya debio concluir con su proyecto, paso 3 años..................


----------

